# CIS injector cleaning tips needed.



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok, I bought a 1985 Jetta coupe.
It had a problem with the head and that has been resolved.
I do however want to make sure that my injectors are nice and clean before reassembling the engine.
I am just not sure how to do it.
Can any of you help?


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

everybody has dirty cis injectors huh?
LOL


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

To do it correctly you need a fixture, Bosch makes/sells them or did, which runs fluid through the injectors under pressure. Mineral Spirits or something like that is what the instructions say to use. There is a small filter inside and the injector needs to be open for any cleaner to "backwash" the filter correctly. Most people just soak them or leave them in a cleaning solution in a vibration thing like they clean jewelery with (Ultrasonic or something) and hope for the best. I guess you can ship them off to be cleaned also.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hmmmm....maybe I will just try them and see what happens after I get the engine reassembled.
I am not paying 300 bucks for a set of new ones, thats for sure.

thanks for the info


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

It's simple ,you just go to http://www.autohausaz.com and order some for a 89-93 Mercedes 2.3 190E if I remember correctly I paid $95 for all 4 injectors and the green injector Orings


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GeekWagens)*

wow....thats doable!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

If your old ones are steel and not brass, drop me a line. I run high E content fuels and they'd eat the brass ones too quickly, so I'm stockpiling old steel-bodied injectors to be cleaned up and stored away.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*

they are the steel injectors


----------

